# A twin Hatch!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So McGee and Ziva's 3rd clutch started hatching lastnight... and the first one to hatch was twins... both babies are good, I will get pictures as soon as I can. Maybe this will be good luck... Hope they do a better job of feeding this time around.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW a twin hatch, really? That's awesome! That's genetic btw.


----------



## tic_tac (Jun 1, 2011)

wowowowow! Congratulations!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Wowww! Congrats on the babies! Fingers crossed everything goes well for these two


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow congrats on your babies
thats too cool TWINS!!!
congrats again


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> WOW a twin hatch, really? That's awesome! That's genetic btw.


No I didn't know that. Does that mean that McGee or Ziva was a twin or is it just something hiddng in their genetic past?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

this is what the breader says I should get from this pair. 

Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Lutino
Father:Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

male offspring:
50% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Lutino}
50% Whiteface Cinnamon Split To {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
50% Whiteface
50% Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl

Susanne, in a twin hatch are they actualy twins with the same mutations, both male or female or is did they just share an egg?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I read somewhere on one of the twin hatch stickys that they usually aren't the same they just shared the egg space. I think its ridiculously cool that twin eggs can hatch


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Wowies!! Twins! Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Twin hatches will result in faternal babies, meaning they could be a pied and a pearl coming from the same egg. They're not identical, that would involve sharing the same yolk and those babies almost never make it. srtiels did a whole sticky on it in the breeding section, its awesome!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, thats great


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow congrats


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Babies are good, I moved them to Tony and Abby's box, they are feeding babies realy well. McGee and Ziva will have to be split up next season, they have big fertile clutches but they don't feed well, just getting a baby to three weeks so I can handfeed is almost imposible with this pair.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They weren't feeding the babies?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> They weren't feeding the babies?


They don't feed them well, Their babies always seam to be dehydrated. The one I let them try to rais from thier second clutch is stunted, I have had to start assist feeding when it was a week old.


----------

